
Does this PDF manual, saved locally, DoS your iOS 13.x Books app too? - anonsivalley652
https://thermaltake.azureedge.net/pub/media/productattach/db/support/usermanual/_43bacb0aa92a4f4eb1ada50512c1986e.pdf
======
anonsivalley652
It's Thermaltake's Core W200 user manual from this page:

[https://www.thermaltake.com/C_00002894.htm?id=C_00002894#pro...](https://www.thermaltake.com/C_00002894.htm?id=C_00002894#productattach)

Also, it seems to DoS Files app preview, which probably uses Books' rendering.

Note that it doesn't appear to affect Mobile Safari's ability to render the
PDF in the browser, albeit it's really slow on complex CAD drawing pages.

